# Calculating taxes



## Ctp1224 (May 10, 2016)

What's the estimated taxes per $1000 earned should I expect to pay?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Ctp1224 said:


> What's the estimated taxes per $1000 earned should I expect to pay?


Difficult to say. It depends on your Adjusted Gross Income, filing status, deductible expenses related to business on Schedule C, deductions on Schedule A, number of dependents, just to name a few. If you make a net profit of at least $400 from self employment, you will owe FICA tax of 15.3% on your profit, in addition to income tax. Also, did you have income from other sources, maybe with payroll taxes withheld, or other 1099 income from investment or bank accounts?
You won't know until your return is finished what the tax rate will be.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

It also depends on how low the uber rates are in your market and what % of your trips are surge trips and how good your mileage log is.

In NYC you will end up owing a lot in taxes, in Orlando or Norfolk Virginia you may not end up owing anything at all.

If you drove more than 1852 miles for every $1000 you earned you won't owe anything.


----------

